# 10th International Film Scoring Competition 2022 (as part of the Zurich Fillm Festival)



## Leslie Fuller (Mar 25, 2022)

Another Major International Film Scoring Competition announcement!

Registration is open from 11th April with a submission deadline of 6th June 2022.

The 6 minute film to be scored can be downloaded for free upon request.

A competition entry fee is payable.

See link below for full details:

https://filmmusiccompetition.ch/en/


----------



## Composerbell (Mar 25, 2022)

I’ve not done these kinda of competitions before, is $60-$90 for entry pretty normal? Seemed kind of steep to me, but I don’t know the norm.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Mar 25, 2022)

Composerbell said:


> I’ve not done these kinda of competitions before, is $60-$90 for entry pretty normal? Seemed kind of steep to me, but I don’t know the norm.


I think for this major competition, at any rate, it is the norm. Price is the same as last year, 55CHF “early bird” price and 85CHF thereafter.


----------



## handel_afficionado (Mar 25, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Another Major International Film Scoring Competition announcement!
> 
> Registration is open from 11th April with a submission deadline of 6th June 2022.
> 
> ...


Thank you Leslie for sharing this type of competitions. If you didn't take your time to share it I wouldn't know about it!
I will probably enter this one, there's a fee but I think it's more professional than those from the Vst companies that require you to use their products and share their stuff on social media.


----------



## MusicalG (Mar 26, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Another Major International Film Scoring Competition announcement!
> 
> Registration is open from 11th April with a submission deadline of 6th June 2022.
> 
> ...


Thanks Les hope you’re well buddy


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Mar 26, 2022)

handel_afficionado said:


> Thank you Leslie for sharing this type of competitions. If you didn't take your time to share it I wouldn't know about it!
> I will probably enter this one, there's a fee but I think it's more professional than those from the Vst companies that require you to use their products and share their stuff on social media.


No problem. When I posted the same information on the Cue Tube Discord those that replied thought the fee was very high! From my point of view, it is a long established and professionally-run competition, so I have no issue with the fee being quite steep! It is the same as last year’s fee.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Mar 26, 2022)

MusicalG said:


> Thanks Les hope you’re well buddy


I’m well thanks, and hope you are too!


----------



## MusicalG (Mar 26, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> I’m well thanks, and hope you are too!


all good thanks my friend  disappearing down the rabbit hole of string arranging and trying to teach myself to read music at nearly 50 its going rather slowly lol x
Glad you're good my friend xx


----------



## JokerOne (Mar 29, 2022)

thanks for letting me know about this. I'm looking at this as a chance to learn the process using my DAW, and scoring software. At the end of the process if I think what I have created is worth it, I'll spend the $$$ and enter the contest. I'm glad they provided the film before spending the $$$. Good luck to all who enter!


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 29, 2022)

This year, I find the movie very inspiring. I’ll enter if I write something good enough.


----------

